# My Reviews on Inkjetcart.us



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

I ordered inks off www.inkjetcart.us for an Epson printer for $80.00 including shipping and handling. This guy Ross seems like a cool dude, laughes alot and has laid back chill voice. When I got my package on time only took like 2 days it was fast shipping so that was good. The instructions on the CD is a mess and is not really a help and then not to mention when you run into a small problem like the refillable cartridges can not be read on ur epson printer b/c of the chip and it does not print, you call this guy Ross and it just keeps referring you to the booklet which doesnt make sense and it's like 1,000 pages long in Adobe format and then This guy Ross likes to talk alot and keeps telling you pointless answers like how it was all made like if i care and i just want to have this thing work and print! Ross kept putting me on hold and when he came back on the phone he was like "Okay, what do you got?" and then I told him that I keep running into this same problem b/c it was overwhelming he had the nerve to say "Well, we sell thousands of those and if you want u send it back, I don't care." i really didnt wanna send it back but if I have to, so be it I was trying to let him know that it didnt make sense to keep refilling and refilling them after like 2 attempts I was wasting Ink so much ine just TWO whole days. it kept drying and draining on my printer b/c of air for just two days, shoot...

I wouldn't buy off inkjetcart.us

does anybody knows any good site where you can buy heat transfer ink and not pigmented ink?


----------



## dchen (Apr 9, 2008)

Try Sawgrass
Sawgrass Technologies - Home


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Alpha supply company has a great CIS that I and many others here use.

Alpha Supply Company


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I use inkjetcarts.us in all my printers with never an issue.I wish I had some advice for you.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks guys, I appreciate it and i'll check those site out

is just this refill cartridges keep drainning too much ink and the printer keeps showing an error message saying "Unable to recognize cartridges"


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

I just bought heat transfer ink from Inksuppy.com. 4oz bottles for $20.00 each and pint sized bottles for $55.00 each. 

As a side note, I had almost the identical experience with Ross at Inkjetcarts.us, I ended up getting a CIS from Inkrepublic, but kept the carts because the ink was a good deal (Paid like $50.00 for the carts and 4 - 4 oz bottles of ink).


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

dAi, did you return the inks and carts?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, that was quite a lot of searching, but I found a thread for you by someone who bought re-fill carts from the same place and had a terrible time getting them to work, but got there finally. 

If you have not returned the carts, maybe the info in here will help you, too. It got Melissa's working, and then she was thrilled with her set up, but not beforem that was sure... 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38282.html#post224571

I think another member bought the same carts and Melissa helped her set it up, so if you still have the carts, and need help, let me know and I'll try to hook you up with the other person, I'll make sure they use the same ones, I'm pretty sure she does. You know, I keep hearing of issues with setting up the refill carts, lol, which is why I procrastinate about it, but I know I'll be there when I take the plunge. Good luck to you with whatever system you use...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

This a good lesson. Part of the problem deals with the cartridges. But I find the biggest peoblem is the person running the company. I think he should have showed you a little more respect. A lot of us run our small business and when we are succesful it can kind of go to our heads. I think even though I run a small business I try to make sure each person is treated the same. They get my attention. They get my repect. They get my service. even if I have to return their money for any reason. My hope is at some point they tell others about my company and how I treated them.


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought refillable carts from inkjetcarts.us and I also had problems with "inks not recognized"
I called Ross and he bent over backwards to help me.
First he sent me another set -for free- but they didnt work either, I called again then he sent me a CIS -for free- and it was easy to install and performs great, I love the inks too.
I tend to be a very patient man, sometimes too patient, but with me Murphys Law is always present.
I am sorry you had this problem with Ross, he really is a good guy and means well, and wants to do right by people, he did so with me, and I really dont know him, just did business with injetcarts.us.
I am wondering if a certain printer company caught up with him because the website is down, and he is not returning phone calls. We sometimes forget what others are going through in their lives and get caught up in our own misery to reflect that maybe his problems might be worse than yours.
Too bad he had great inks at great prices.

To fix your problem,
when your printer displays "inks not recognized" put it in change ink mode.
Then remove the cart, and make sure the black toggle switch is in the down position, then re-install the cart making sure it has firmly seated and "clicked " into place.
Then do not press "ok" to re-charge first you must press the WHITE re-set button that is on the cart and hold it for two seconds then release, then press and hold for two seconds again then release. After this turn off the printer, for a minute then re-start your printer.
This worked for me and I still need to do this occasionally to re-set the ink levels on my printer.
I think epsons do not use a gauge to measure ink, like in your car, but use printing cycles to determine when inks are running low.
I hope this helps you and others.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> This a good lesson. Part of the problem deals with the cartridges. But I find the biggest peoblem is the person running the company. I think he should have showed you a little more respect. A lot of us run our small business and when we are succesful it can kind of go to our heads. I think even though I run a small business I try to make sure each person is treated the same. They get my attention. They get my repect. They get my service. even if I have to return their money for any reason. My hope is at some point they tell others about my company and how I treated them.


I didn't mean to show him any disrespct but from your description he should have handled this a little different. he does probably work hard to keep his business running.


----------



## Brothawisdom (Feb 15, 2006)

TORACHI said:


> I am wondering if a certain printer company caught up with him because the website is down, and he is not returning phone calls.


I hope he hasn't shut down. For the last few years I have used Inkjetcarts as my only source for inks. I have gone through several printers (Epson and HP) trying to find what worked for me. I now have an Epson 1400 using Heat Trasnsfer Ink and refillable carts. In the HP I refill my own carts with New Vision (comparable to Vivera). All inks and supplies came from Inkjetcarts.

I must say that Ross has been a tremendous help to me and always took the time to walk me through any problems I had (and there were many.) His advise and recommendations were always on the money. The refillable carts from Inkjetcarts have never given me a problem (used then in 3 different printers.)

It would be a real loss if he was not around to offer a great product and great service.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

His site is up....a NEW & impoved site..... 
http://www.inkjetcarts.us/


I have used the carts(& inks) since MARCH and have not had many problems....but what little problems I did have were my fault!! LOL!!

At first the carts would not work in my C120....no matter what I did!
But he stayed on the phone with me and helped.
I DID NOT have them clicked in all of the way....man, you have to push HARD...feels like the holder is going to break!
BUT, voila...finally worked!
...and as long as I keep them topped off and keep the "ink monitor" off ...everythings fine.!!
(but , of course now that I have said something ....I will probably have an ink explosion!!!LOL)
Ross has always been GREAT with me....we have been on the phone for over 45 mins before!!!

Maybe he was having a REEEEEALLY bad day.....
Try him again.......


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

^then maybe u can help me on why my ink keeps leaking and drying like adding bubbles and air to it, that drys the ink out b/c he wont stay on the phone with me


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> dAi, did you return the inks and carts?


no not yet, but thx for info good to know


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

badalou said:


> I didn't mean to show him any disrespct but from your description he should have handled this a little different. he does probably work hard to keep his business running.


but your abosolutely right, when people run a small busines and it gets bigger they get big headed and they don't care nothing but money, they're enslave to money and they think about there bussiness night and day, they even put there business before there family, you know?

I hope i never ever become like Ross, God forbid. May I always remain and stay humble person. You're right, Lou keep remaning like that and you gonna see your business growing, That's why Nice guys do finish last


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

All I can say is mine worked. I even made a boo boo when I filled the first two cartridges. I removed the air plug while filling it. So the vacuum fill process did not work as it should be. Some air bubble went in the cartridge.

His cleaning solution works also. It cleared up the clogs in the cyan and magenta heads.

The chip monitor is tricky because it is fooling the printer in thinking that the cartridge has some ink in it. You have to keep track of how much print has been done. Check the cartridge from time to time to mark sure the ink is not low enough that air bubble does not get sucked in.

You probably have bad seal in the cartridge you are having problem with. You these things are man made. Things do break even though they are brand new. I am sure Ross will replace them for you.

I left a message yesterday and called the same day. I was expecting much later because I heard he does not return the call. I was not in at the time so I was not able to talk to him. He sounded very nice and eager to help get me going. My call was not about a problem with the cartridge. I was going to ask him on how I can improve the profile to get better colors.

Not defending Ross mind you.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

dAi said:


> ^then maybe u can help me on why my ink keeps leaking and drying like adding bubbles and air to it, that drys the ink out b/c he wont stay on the phone with me


First.... what printer do you have?

I have the epson C120....so I know about those carts.

I also have the c88plus....so I know about those carts.

My LARGE format epson 1400 is still new and not hooked up .....but I do have the carts to it....just not installed.

I know that If this is your first time with carts and vacuum filling ,it might be hard and confusing.....It was for me!!! But I looked at some step by step picts and watched some videos on you tube and the internet and that helped me a lot!!!

*pictures....*
(although *these are not exactly like our carts ...THIS IS CLOSEST TO BEING LIKE OUR CARTS....*, it shows "vacuum filling",,,,

"Pressure Filling Epson Spongeless Refillable 2P T0691-T0694, T0781-T0786, T0791-T0796 cartridges"
Pressure Filling Epson Spongeless Refillable 2P T0691-T0694, T0781-T0786, T0791-T0796 cartridges.

..and another page with picts..."Filling Epson Compatible Spongeless Refillable Cartridge with "2P" 2 Plug Design with auto reset chip"
How to Refill Refillable Spongeless Replacement Cartridge For Epson Individual Ink Tanks. 2P or 2 Plug Design.=

also some info on "Inconsistent print or printing improperly using 2P refillable cartridges - Plugs on opposite side of cartridges."
Inconsistent print or printing improperly using 2P refillable cartridges - Plugs on opposite side of cartridges.



*VIDEOS...*
(although these are not exactly like our carts, it shows "vacuum filling",,,,
"Fill ink into the refillable ink cartridge /R265/R380...etc"
YouTube - Fill ink into the refillable ink cartridge/R265/R380...etc

another ..."R1900, R1800, R2400, easyrefill cartridges for Epson printer"
YouTube - R1900, R1800, R2400, easyrefill cartridges for Epson printer

ATTN: this following video *is not* how to "refill" our carts ,* nor* is it how to "first fill" our carts...BUT it does show how the ink is "pulled" into the cart using vaccum fill method!!
"Filling ink (refillable ink cartridge)"
YouTube - Filling ink (refillable ink cartridge)


TO *REFILL *OUR CARTS FROM INKJETCARTS....
DO NOT REMOVE FROM PRINTER!!!!!
1. *plug *"air hole" in cart , this is the one nearest front of the printer...or in other words "nearest to you".

2. *un-plug* "refill hole" in cart, nearest back of printer...or in other words "farthest from you"

3. use *small refill syringe & needle* ....fill with 4-7ml of ink and insert needle gently and slowly into hole....when you feel it touch the plastic bottom , STOP!!! ...then *slowly *fill. 
(S-L-O-W-L-Y fill!!! or you might OVER FILL!!!! BAD!!!! ANd MESSY!!!!!) when you see ink reach the top...draw back on the plunger a little to take some ink back out of the cart.....this way the cart is not "over filled".....IF you leave it "over filled" the ink will squirt out of the top when you try to re-plug the hole!! NOT GOOD....MESSY!!!

4. PLUG "refill hole" back up.

5. UN-PLUG "air hole"

6 Run purge file to make sure ink is flowing

When not in RE-FILL MODE.....
THE "AIR HOLES" should always remain un-plugged and the "ink re-fill holes" should always remain plugged... all of the time.(except when refilling of course!!)


LEAKING... either your holes are not plugged corectly or you have a FAULTY cartrige!!
(when mine were not clicked in all of the way, and I thought I had faulty carts, Ross sent me a set of free carts)

ALSO ... WHEN *FIRST* FILLING & INSTALLING THE CARTS ... DO NOT BREAK THE SEAL AT THE BOTTOM OF THE CART!!! Let the printer do this on it's own when you push them down into the "cartrige holder".


DO NOT shake ink bottles!!! this creates air bubbles!!


I might have left something out....so please ask me ...and I will try to remember....

Hope this helps some...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I filled all the cartridges both ink and cleaning solution sets initially out of the printer. That way I can control the amount, minimize air bubble and yes avoid spilling inside the printer (messy). That is how I discovered that I was doing it wrong because the air kept rushing in because the air plug was off. Big OOOOPS!!. Next top fill will be with cartridges installed. Cross by fingers, hopefully not spills. Although removing and replacing a cartridge the monitor chip will fool the printer. The printer will think a new cartridge is installed.

BTW the cleaning solution cartridges filled with mixture of ink and solution are sitting in a box . The cartridges are stored with the output ports pointing down to avoid spills out of the air port. I probably should plug the air port while in storage. It hasn't leaked one drop. That is how good the seal is in the output port even when the seal tape has already been punctured.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I filled all the cartridges both ink and cleaning solution sets initially out of the printer.


Yes...I did this as well.."initially out of the printer".

*First fill* IS supposed to be *VACUUM FILL*.(to my understanding)

....you probably will not have to vacuum fill again *if* you do not let the ink get too low!!oops!
...just top fill with needle attached ..with carts still in the printer.(not a vacuum re-fill)

BUT....
What happens *IF* I let one of my carts "run out"...how do I then perform a "vacuum fill" when the bottom seal is broken?? put tape over it???
(did I explain/ask this right?)


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

dAi said:


> ^then maybe u can help me on why my ink keeps leaking and drying like adding bubbles and air to it, that drys the ink out b/c he wont stay on the phone with me


I'm sorry you had "words" with Ross. I've never had a problem with him. He's been great to me. However, I have had a problem with my cartridges. My blue ink was leaking alot. Heck of a mess !!

You probably have air bubbles in your cartridge(s) like I did. I could see the air bubbles when I removed the setup from my printer. I solved my problem by removing the leaking ink from the cartridge using the same process as inserting ink. Then I plugged the fill hole. Next I inserted my large vacuum syringe into the air chamber hole. As I pulled back on the syringe, I could see the air bubbles in the syringe. I repeated this process a couple of times. Then I re-inserted the cartridges and inserted 3cc of ink in the cartridge. Next I printed a couple of purge pages. I repeated purging until the leaking stopped .

I hope this helps solve your problem. If not, try searching the internet. There's a lot of info out there on this problem.

Good luck


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

thx guys i'll check it out and to be honest the color quality suck..do i still have to adjust the colors like +5 Cyan, -15 yellow, and watnot?


b/c the color sucks, when i print in glossy paper the black purge4 of the testin color charts the black chart it prints it in dark maroon instead of dark black


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

dAi said:


> thx guys i'll check it out and to be honest the color quality suck..do i still have to adjust the colors like +5 Cyan, -15 yellow, and watnot?
> 
> 
> b/c the color sucks, when i print in glossy paper the black purge4 of the testin color charts the black chart it prints it in dark maroon instead of dark black


This should not be happening........?
Again, What printer do you have?


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'd send them back and get a replacement, maybe what you received was just a bad batch of cartridges. Not to forget these are and most of the time mass produced. You'd think these would go through some sort of quality control! in which they maybe did... Q.C. (Quick Check only!)

But then I don't have much knowledge on these!

just my 2cents worth.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hello everyone 

remember my thread 3 months old die 

well i call ross i buy the solvent with the inks i spend little more than a 150.00 with xtra inks this guy help me a lot...
my epson came alive again work perfect the inks are great
nice colors no fading with jpss transfers good yellows ...by the way i keep my epson the new cartridges are great no problem this are my fourth time re filling them ... with no headaches...fast shipping...believe me...ross is a good person to do bussiness turn off the ink levels monitors this help


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Just talked to Ross yesterday about getting help with profile. I was lucky he was in and he answered the phone. Ross is not in during certain ours so if you can't get a hold of him try again. Or leave a message and he will call back.

The man was very pleasant to talk to, very helpful and informative. He took the time to answer my questions. It turned out the abnormal color that I was having was due to the printer settings.

I am planning on buying a C120 and get the cartridges for it too from Ross.


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

Despite this being an old thread this is a review of the business Inkjetcarts and I don't see a point in starting a new one.

I have had lengthly business dealings, orders, help and conversations with Ross and used his products. I am no longer a customer. 
I would not recommend Inkjetcarts.


----------



## annalee (Jan 23, 2009)

I reread my post and felt it wasn't very informative. The problem started when I ordered sub dye inks and the corresponding carts/CISS for my printers. On this first order and the subsequent order Ross Hardie sent carts with screens that are for regular inks. I had no experience or knowledge about CISS or refillable carts to of known he sent the wrong products. For his part Ross was very clear I was pressing mugs and using sublimation ink. 

As I found out over the next 5 months, these screens don't allow the sub dye ink to flow well; instead it appears they create a ink starved head, introducing air and consequently dry ink in the head. 

As a result I spent endless hours priming, refilling, printing stacks of nozzle checks, purge 4 color, purge each of the colors individual carts on paper and consulting on the phone and via email with Ross Hardie. I kept thinking I was doing something wrong and again I would try to "fix" the printers.

As I understand it Ross was an employee of Epson at one point and from our conversations I believe he is very knowledgeable about this product's operation and it's repair. In this area he does everything he can to assist and work with you. 

After 5 1/2 months I realized Ross caused the problems by sending the wrong carts and contacted him. His initial response was "I don't have time for this right now". 
After reading what other members experienced trying to resolve poor product or lack of assuming responsibility issues with him I cut and pasted the emails we had exchanged in an attempt to return focus to what had happened. 

He advised me that he was not the only employee there, that he had no way to know how the wrong carts were sent, didn't even know why they were in the storage area. He said "you have been through the ringer on this" and sent carts without screens as well as various other pieces and parts to get my printers working again. 

Keep in mind he wasn't doing me a favor, he was finially providing me with what I had ordered and paid for nearly 6 months before.

As this had progressed another issue was I had orders and my original printer no longer worked. So I purchased another to keep orders going, but it too developed the same problems and I couldn't use it either. 

Compounding all of this; months before the first ink order I had purchased a larger printer based on Ross's recommendation. My second Inkjetcarts order was for the necessary CISS for this larger printer. But that was only a couple of months after the first order and I did not yet understand the wrong carts had been sent. 

But Ross again sent the wrong carts on this second order. They had screens and were in the same shipping box with sub dye inks.

After 6 months I had 3 printers (2 Epson C88+ and one Epson Workforce 1100) that were no good, used nearly 240ml of sub dye ink for each of the 4 colors printing purge charts on paper and invested untold hours of time in a wasted attempt to "fix" my printers. My main account had sent their business to another mug company. I was able to press only 132 mugs of poor quality which is approx 60-65% less than normal. 

In total I paid Inkjetcarts $632 for Sub Dye Inks, carts and CISS. I requested that Ross help me in recovering from the 6 month hit my business and bank account had taken because of his irresponsibility. 

I didn't expect him to compensate me for the lost business or lost time. I did address being refunded a portion of the monies paid to Inkjetcarts. Ross Hardie said I could return the products (CISS and hardware items) for credit. He offered to send me one bottle of yellow sub dye ink saying that would be fair. This was a $82 value. He doesn't take inks back for credit and otherwise I was on my own. 

While Ross is very good at the tech and service part of the business, he refuses to accept responsibility for having sent the wrong products to his customer or any part of the repercussions. 

Ross Hardie has no ability, concern or knowledge about being a responsible, fair or professional business owner.

While I know many of you are pleased with his products and service I felt it was important to provide the details of why I do not recommend Inkjetcarts as a vendor for the Sublimation/Ink businesses here. If I had read this detailed of a review before making the switch from Sawgrass ink to Inkjetcarts Sub dye ink I wouldn't of done it. It truly cost me a considerable amount of money, time and emotional well being.


----------

